# Senor Lannon



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Never heard from Chad...course it was 1800 by the time I found his number.

Anyway, I'm still up for heading out on Sunday. Gimme a ring...I'll be up as early as 0600--two kids, no need for alarms.

High tide for Bennet's should be about 1300, noon for Lynnhaven area. I'm game for where ever, I just want to get the boat wet.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Grommet*

Thought you gave up on me. I looked at the answering machine last night and no calls.

The wife is better and told me to go play!

I'll call ya around 6:30-7:00 this morn.


BTW........I tried breaking a champagne bottle across the T160i bow last night for commisioning..........Is it good or bad luck if it didnt break?......


----------

